# Doncaster reptile show 2012?



## theturdinator106

Hi all, anybody know of any dates set for Doncaster 2012?


----------



## JamesJ

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/774622-diary-dates-2012-a.html


----------



## chapmand

=D yessssss been looking for these dates for a month now


----------



## JamesJ

chapmand said:


> =D yessssss been looking for these dates for a month now


If you had emailed the IHS I'm sure they would have told you


----------



## chapmand

James_and_Hana said:


> If you had emailed the IHS I'm sure they would have told you


ah good thinking never thought of that lol


----------



## Richard B

theturdinator106 said:


> Hi all, anybody know of any dates set for Doncaster 2012?


I.H.S. Dates for 2012
The FbH conference is on the 16th June @ the Dome , I.H.S. show is the day after - 17th June and the september show is on the 23rd. Hope this answers your question.
Richard.


----------



## burton 123

Richard B said:


> I.H.S. Dates for 2012
> The FbH conference is on the 16th June @ the Dome , I.H.S. show is the day after - 17th June and the september show is on the 23rd. Hope this answers your question.
> Richard.


sorry new to this reptile stuff i went last year but wots the diffrence between i.h.s show on the 17th and the one on the 23rd thank you


----------



## mangonmeg

*whoop whoop*

how do you become a member iv been told that if your a member you can go in an hour earlier and tickets are h/p on entry , we are sooo excited for this one too


----------



## leolover98

how much do normal ball pythons usually go for there


----------



## lindac2012

=D yessssss been looking for these dates for a month now


----------



## SwampyK

what's the opening times/entry fees and stuff like that? also, where abouts in Doncaster is it? what's the postcode?


----------



## samscott

SwampyK said:


> what's the opening times/entry fees and stuff like that? also, where abouts in Doncaster is it? what's the postcode?


I could also use the answer to this :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

SwampyK said:


> what's the opening times/entry fees and stuff like that? also, where abouts in Doncaster is it? what's the postcode?


The venue has changed (usually at the doncaster dome but from now on they will be held at doncaster race course)

Doncaster Racecourse
Leger way
Doncaster
DN2 6BB

Dates: Sunday 23rd September 2012 & Sunday 18th November 2012

I think its £5 entry for non members and £2.50 for members (members also get earlier access than none members)

You can join the IHS from their website Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## 39761

Is it sunday plz


----------



## burton 123

luke28 said:


> Is it sunday plz


ye its this sunday


----------

